# Kenko Teleplus PRO 300 2x DGX, and 5D Mk III



## Dave_NYC (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm looking at using a Kenko 2x Teleplus Pro 300 DGX with two specific lenses on my 5D Mk III:

70-200 f/2.8 II
100L f/2.8 Macro

Two variables: possibly using extension tubes with the teleconverter and the 100L, either on my 5Dm3, or on my 60D (more for composition purposes on the 60D, with the understanding if I do that I'll lose IQ over just cropping into a 5Dm3 shot - can't crop with my eyes when taking the shot though).

I've read a lot about issues with the 5D3 and kenko converters though. Blue dots, green dots, specific lenses, etc.

If anyone has recently purchased kenko teleconverters (the DGX 300) and is able to use them with all the above equipment (the 5d3 on latest firmware), please let me know.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes I've bought one, and No, it does not work with both. It freezes up with the 100L on the 5D MK III, and you must remove the battery to get the camera to AF with the TC again. There are other lenses with issues as well.

Its said that you can turn off AFMA and then it works, but then, if you need the AFMA adjustment, you lose it. My 100L needs +10!

I returned mine a few days after discovering the problem. A check of the internet confirmed that other users have the same issues.


----------



## jthomson (Aug 8, 2013)

don't have your specific equipment, but I've used a kenko 300 dgx 1.4x converter on a 5D3 with my 400mm f5.6L with no problems. Before and after the firmware upgrade.


----------



## cliffwang (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't have 100L marco. However, I can confirm that Kenko 2X TC works fine with 70-200mm f2.8 MK2 and 5D3 body.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2013)

I seem to recall that there are about 3 Canon lenses that it does not work with. This is assuming that AFMA is set to adjust by lens.

I have Canon TC's, I bought the Kenko specifically to get more magnification from my 100L. It worked fine with 100-400L, and 70-200L plus several others I had.

Right now, I don't think there is a TC that will work completely with the 100L unless you turn the AFMA off. You can tape pins, but that's another level of complexity.


----------

